# Hamilton Team Earth wrist shots?



## Watchthisone (Jul 14, 2010)

There doesn't seem to be much discussion about this Harrison Ford watch. Does anyone have one they would be willing to post some wrist shots of? thanks much

Steve


----------



## elpezpr (Apr 2, 2010)

Bump


----------



## hil (Jul 20, 2010)

Watchthisone said:


> There doesn't seem to be much discussion about this Harrison Ford watch. Does anyone have one they would be willing to post some wrist shots of? thanks much
> 
> Steve


I'd like to see it as well. That model caught my eye when I began this round of watch interest but I can't make up my mind about the bezel surround treatment I associate that kind of thing with watches that resemble old-fashioned pocketwatches and the face of the Team Earth doesn't seem to fit in my notion of what watches with such decoration should look like overall. A few wrist shots could firm me up about it one way or the other.

for a variation, check this out: http://cgi.ebay.com/Hamilton-Khaki-...560811904?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2a0a435780


----------



## elpezpr (Apr 2, 2010)

Someone must have pics BUMP.


----------



## elpezpr (Apr 2, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## elpezpr (Apr 2, 2010)

Bump


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

elpezpr said:


> Bump


I SO want to see this watch and its brother the pioneer cuz I'll be deciding very soon on one of these and cant try them out around where I am..no Hammy ADs around my place


----------



## elpezpr (Apr 2, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## dice (Nov 27, 2010)

One more try, I'd like to see this as well.


----------



## elpezpr (Apr 2, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## MRCS (Dec 2, 2009)

I tried one on last night. The case and dial are fantastic but the strap actually turned me off enough to take it off and go back to the Field Auto. It's just a needlessly complex mass of leather and buckles in my humble opinion.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

So... get a different strap/band for it.. I have the pioneer mechanical and I got a 22mm steinhart vintage chocolate strap with ivory stitching!


----------



## MRCS (Dec 2, 2009)

delco714 said:


> So... get a different strap/band for it.. I have the pioneer mechanical and I got a 22mm steinhart vintage chocolate strap with ivory stitching!


I would definitely wear it with a simpler calf strap, I just didn't want to justify the $400 price difference between it and the Field Auto, THEN buy a new strap.

I really do like the coin edge bezel though. It's VERY sharp looking.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

True, mrcs, but it's a completely different watch.. but id say it's comparing granny smiths to macintosh


----------



## Seng (Aug 13, 2008)

mine joins in the fun... on a The Watch Boys 21mm brown strap.


----------



## brainchill (Feb 17, 2011)

I have to say that I think it's a really beautiful watch in general ... until you get to the crown and that just kills it. I can't get behind that huge winged out crown and just think they are ugly as sin and totally impractical (especially for a pilot) because it would catch on everything.


----------



## ronin26 (Jan 5, 2011)

brainchill said:


> I have to say that I think it's a really beautiful watch in general ... until you get to the crown and that just kills it. I can't get behind that huge winged out crown and just think they are ugly as sin and totally impractical (especially for a pilot) because it would catch on everything.


I have to agree, the purists may flame us but its my opinion. The dial and bezel are beautiful but the crown seems like to much. It of course matches the bezel but I don't like it.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have to disagree, respectfully of course! The one thing I wish my pioneer mechanical had was THAT crown!


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Love the strap softest I have ever owned.


----------



## brainchill (Feb 17, 2011)

Now see that pioneer mechanical is just about perfect looking. It's got the knurled bezel and a crown that is big enough to be functional and knurled to match but
doesn't stick out to catch on things or poke between your hand bones and hurt to badly when you bend your hand or do a pushup  (I guess not a problem for you lefties)



delco714 said:


> I have to disagree, respectfully of course! The one thing I wish my pioneer mechanical had was THAT crown!


----------



## WatchLizard (Nov 17, 2009)

I just purchased a Team Earth Harrison Ford, and have posted here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/harrison-ford-team-earth-hamilton-khaki-512324.html


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Lol, yep. Lefties don't get crown-into-carpal syndrome! Lol. Awesome!


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

hrasco185 said:


> Love the strap softest I have ever owned.


Looks pretty awsome. very similar to Tutimas . Ill get that if its offered in 44mm.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is my Team Earth on its new strap from Toshi Straps. I really disliked the original band but this one is a real winner.


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, can you tell me which strap that is from Toshi?


----------



## accurate (Mar 6, 2009)

Flame away, but it think the Team Earth is a ugly watch. The dial is nice but the scerations on the bezel, and the plumped up winder. To each their own.


----------



## SillentWolf (May 2, 2011)

Ugly watch ? 

Beauty is in the eye, of the beholder.

I think; its a realy nice watch.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree with you SilentWolf, I love this watch! Simply a classic.

This is my first Hamilton, definitely not the last.










On my 6.75" wrist:


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jun 9, 2011)

daveya said:


> Hi, can you tell me which strap that is from Toshi?


The color is conker. I'm thinking about another but I have to pace myself and this one is too nice to imagine another. May need a second TE for another band.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

D.B. Cooper said:


> The color is conker. I'm thinking about another but I have to pace myself and this one is too nice to imagine another. May need a second TE for another band.
> View attachment 457380


This is the strap that Hamilton should have chosen for oem on that team earth.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

brainchill said:


> I have to say that I think it's a really beautiful watch in general ... until you get to the crown and that just kills it. I can't get behind that huge winged out crown and just think they are ugly as sin and totally impractical (especially for a pilot) because it would catch on everything.


I disagree about the crown. A lot of watches with the coin edge bezel have a large crown that is also coin edge. I think it compliments the bezel nicely.


----------



## ROBERT A (Aug 19, 2011)

I realize this is an old post; where did you get the strap from? looks great with the TE.


----------



## milton92 (Jul 18, 2012)

johnj said:


> I disagree about the crown. A lot of watches with the coin edge bezel have a large crown that is also coin edge. I think it compliments the bezel nicely.


I have to agree with you and disagree with brainchill completely. Other than the aesthetic appeal of the crown that might not work for everyone there is also a practical reason why the crown is "winged", coin edged and large like that. If brainchill knew the history of that design he would understand.


----------



## Rob53 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Check out the resemblance between the WWII era Hanhart Luftwaffe watch, and the Team Earth.


----------



## Rob53 (Aug 3, 2008)

This watch is too nice for this thread to die


----------



## milton92 (Jul 18, 2012)

And the Tutima Grand Classic as well.










Even the color of the dial, the fonts and the hash marks are virtually identical.

And if you are fan of the coin bezel watches check out this bad boy by chronoswiss.










Yes that's a wrist watch.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

milton92 said:


> And the Tutima Grand Classic as well.
> 
> Even the color of the dial, the fonts and the hash marks are virtually identical.


I was just going to post a pic of the Tutima!

Vintage WWII Tutima Glashutte








BTW, those are called cathedral hands.


----------



## 12ozcurl (Jun 26, 2012)

can anyone tell me if this watch hacks or hand winds?


----------



## usercalin (Feb 27, 2011)

@12ozcurl: Yes and yes


----------



## yonutz25 (Apr 13, 2013)

Time to revive this thread!


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Calibre.S (May 31, 2013)

Guys, just purchased a Team Earth from ebay, and I'm worried about it's authenticity. I noticed from the pics I see here, the watch has black date window and some has white as well. Are there two different model? Can you guys help identify this...
anyway, here is the link:
Hamilton Khaki Team Earth Model H60455833 | eBay


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

Calibre.S said:


> Guys, just purchased a Team Earth from ebay, and I'm worried about it's authenticity. I noticed from the pics I see here, the watch has black date window and some has white as well. Are there two different model? Can you guys help identify this...
> anyway, here is the link:
> Hamilton Khaki Team Earth Model H60455833 | eBay


Don't worry your watch is OK, a white date window is original :-! 
Mine has been modified...


----------



## Calibre.S (May 31, 2013)

Dapper said:


> Don't worry your watch is OK, a white date window is original :-!
> Mine has been modified...


That is a very cool mod.
Thanks for confirming.
BTW, do you know any place on the internet where I can get the OEM black strap just like the one on your pic? Cause mine comes with the green strap...


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

Calibre.S said:


> That is a very cool mod.
> Thanks for confirming.
> BTW, do you know any place on the internet where I can get the OEM black strap just like the one on your pic? Cause mine comes with the green strap...


The black Hamilton strap on mine appears to be identical to the Rios 'Aviator' ... Aviator - Black

Cheers :-!


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't have the exact same model you guys are referring to, I have the Chrono version; Khaki Conservation Auto Chrono. I just got it yesterday also, so happy with it.



















In person, this thing is absolutely gorgeous! But to each his own, I guess.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

very nice timepeice...significant, ice breaking)


WrnrG said:


> I don't have the exact same model you guys are referring to, I have the Chrono version; Khaki Conservation Auto Chrono. I just got it yesterday also, so happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks. Yeah, it is, started up a lot of conversations last night at the bar.



Kid_A said:


> very nice timepeice...significant, ice breaking)


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCCartel (Aug 15, 2013)

Heres mine.


----------



## lakiboi (Jun 9, 2013)

I have one like this but the oem strap is a complicated mess. Can anyone tell me what width straps fit this watch?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G900F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

lakiboi said:


> I have one like this but the oem strap is a complicated mess. Can anyone tell me what width straps fit this watch?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G900F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


I believe it is 21mm. You could squeeze a 21mm leather strap in there and it wouldn't look out of place. I have a 21mm leather NATO on mine. Only leather is pliable enough.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## lakiboi (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the answer, friend. Odd numbers are always bad news when it comes to straps, and I already have three watches with odd size straps in my collection. An aqua terra, an IWC pilot and this...

Well, I can take your advice and squeeze a 22 between the lugs, but when everything else fails I can always put it on a 20mm wide strap and try not to think about it...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G900F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

lakiboi said:


> Thanks for the answer, friend. Odd numbers are always bad news when it comes to straps, and I already have three watches with odd size straps in my collection. An aqua terra, an IWC pilot and this...
> 
> Well, I can take your advice and squeeze a 22 between the lugs, but when everything else fails I can always put it on a 20mm wide strap and try not to think about it...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G900F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Let me know how it works out... And as always, pictures!


----------



## lakiboi (Jun 9, 2013)

Sure. I'm waiting for the mailman at the moment!
 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G900F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

brainchill said:


> I have to say that I think it's a really beautiful watch in general ... until you get to the crown and that just kills it. I can't get behind that huge winged out crown and just think they are ugly as sin and totally impractical (especially for a pilot) because it would catch on everything.


Huh?! Also being a pilot, I cannot see how the crown would catch on anything in the cockpit that the strap or even the watch head itself wouldn't catch. The large and grippy crown is obviously a throwback to the days when gloves were required in unpressurized cockpits, and IMO an onion crown is the ONLY option to go with the coined bezel. Lovely!


----------

